# rear camber kit uses



## fenderbirdbass (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok here is my question..Can the camber be used with the stock springs in the rear to fix the toe out situation?My rear tires are bald on the inside and I need
new rubber already because i didnt notice in time to rotate them.I really don't want to lower the car at this time.


----------

